

Interesting new wearable, thoughts? - joeknowgood
http://www.nevowatch.com

======
iampims
No specs, no details of the “ecosystem”.

The Withings activité looks a lot nicer: [http://www.withings.com/activite/en-
US](http://www.withings.com/activite/en-US)

